# FTP server



## congavangkiev (Dec 30, 2009)

hi!
I use freebsd 7.2. I setup proftpd for ftp.But when i login ftp i must type user: Anonymous and password: (blank).if i want to set password and user how i can? help me please!
Thank you.
this is proftpd.conf

```
serverName                      "ftp sever"
ServerType                      standalone
DefaultServer                   on
#ScoreboardFile                 /var/run/proftpd.scoreboard
ServerIdent                     off

Port                            21

Umask                           022

MaxInstances                    30

RootLogin                       off
LoginPasswordPrompt             on
AllowForeignAddress             on   # For FXP (server to server transfers)
AllowRetrieveRestart            on
AllowStoreRestart               on
DefaultRoot                     ~
RequireValidShell               no
WtmpLog                         off

User                            nobody
Group                           nogroup

AllowOverwrite          on

 <Limit SITE_CHMOD>
  DenyAll
 </Limit>

<Anonymous /home/ftp>
    User                                ftp
    Group                               ftp

    UserAlias                   anonymous ftp
    RequireValidShell       no
    AllowRetrieveRestart    on
    AllowStoreRestart       on


    MaxClients                  15
    MaxClientsPerHost           4

AnonRequirePassword         off

   <Directory *>
        AllowOverwrite on
        <Limit WRITE>
            DenyAll
        </Limit>
   </Directory>

   <Directory incoming>
        AllowOverwrite on
        <Limit WRITE>
            AllowAll
        </Limit>
   </Directory>
</Anonymous>
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.proftpd.org/docs/faq/linked/faq-ch7.html#AEN738
http://www.proftpd.org/docs/faq/linked/faq-ch7.html#AEN753


----------

